# naming your car?



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

i been going over a list of names that i want to call my car
i plan on getting the name airbrushed on my 5th wheel kit thats why i havnt installed it yet

can you guys tell me how you came up with the name of your cars


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 20 2008, 02:08 PM~12211564
> *i been going over a list of names that i want to call my car
> i plan on getting the name airbrushed on my 5th wheel kit thats why i havnt installed it yet
> 
> ...


probably the same as picking out a tattoo...

it should mean something or mean something 2 U or about U - stand for something

just my .02 :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

mine is my user name, its an idea i have for the car....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

A good car names itself.

Post a pic. uffin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

What if you pick a name for your car and someone else has that name and you dont know it?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im thinking of naming my cutty after my firtst bike. Bike is called Dangerous. Thinking of calling the car that too. Dont know where it came from just a name.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

BAD LUCC TO HAVE A LOWRIDER W/O A NAME.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 20 2008, 08:14 PM~12214173
> *A good car names itself.
> 
> Post a pic.  uffin:
> *


:thumbsup: x2


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Here's how I named my current car..."Tempting Fate"

Now i'll explain the name of the car. This is my second 98 lincoln that i've owned,here's some pics of my first one...










































As you can see same color, same interior pretty much the same car as the new one (to
start with anyways).

Well I only had the first one for 9 months before this happened :tears:  :tears:  :tears: 

































As I was driving over to a buddies house one night I see flames in my rear view, so I 
pull over and yank my ground thinking it's the hydraulics. Nope, gas was leaking from the fuel return lines right under the trunk floor (from the charcoal canister) and I couldn't get my fire extinguisher out in time. Insurance investigators said it had nothing to do with the hydros but a faulty line from the canister to the gas tank that caused the problem. It runs about 3 inches from the exhaust pipe (rubber line).
And so now i've been TEMPTING FATE for a year and a half with this...


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 21 2008, 01:37 AM~12218706
> *Here's how I named my current car..."Tempting Fate"
> 
> Now i'll explain the name of the car. This is my second 98 lincoln that i've owned,here's some pics of my first one...
> ...


sick story and name


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

my first low calld "the first lady"
because shes my first low but more than that she used to be ownd by the first lady i may sy of israel lea rabin wife itshak rabin a name that i guess some of you heard before he got shot when tryin to 
"do peace".


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

u got to give it time let the name stick like u would do with a person and the name and personality start to show up


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

I think I'm gonna name my cutty SUAVECITO.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Nov 21 2008, 07:51 AM~12219947
> *I think I'm gonna name my cutty SUAVECITO.
> 
> 
> ...


laaaa ah ah aaaaaaaah. la-la laaaaaaaaaa ah ah aaaah


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I WAS JUST LOOKING AT THIS TOPIC, AND I STARTED THINKING ABOUT A NAME FOR MY CAR, AND I FOUND IT, JUST LIKE THAT. I WILL TALK ABOUT IT ONCE IT GETS FINISHED!!!!!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Nov 21 2008, 11:38 AM~12221850
> *laaaa ah ah aaaaaaaah. la-la laaaaaaaaaa ah ah aaaah
> *


hahahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: 
besides that bieng funny theres already about 100 other cars with that name


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

im gonna name my car " KIT " like Knightrider and im gonna change my name to michel knight


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

It will name itself, they always do. atleast for me they do.


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Nov 21 2008, 12:38 PM~12221850
> *laaaa ah ah aaaaaaaah. la-la laaaaaaaaaa ah ah aaaah
> *


It was a joke.... Puto :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 20 2008, 08:14 PM~12214173
> *A good car names itself.
> 
> Post a pic.  uffin:
> *











heres some history on the car
i bought it from the first owner
tore it down right away did a 75% frame wrap
added a 350 chevy
then my drive shaft broke on the e-way and i fucked the car up
while i was fixing it i came across the 90 header panel at the junk yard for $40
thats when i desided to 90`d it out
then while the car was torn down for the second time for paint my trunk caught on fire and i almost lost the whole car
but here it is now all done


----------



## BeLowCreationz (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 21 2008, 07:35 PM~12224276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 9-lives or maybe something like nazareth uffin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

I always liked the names, southern comfort, comfort zone , wild fire, silver shadow,girl in blue, tropical punch, scarlet fever and kandylac.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

OH, AND GROUP THERAPY :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I named my lincoln "Street Edition". I thought the name fit since its my daily


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

name of the car is on the plate, it's pretty self explainitory :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

after we was done building my wifes 84 coupe and painted her car. she stood back and looked at the car. she shouted I GOT IT!!!!! ''tweet deville''. she said she's a woman the car is yellow and its pretty. i laughed. i told her good name for a woman. plus she does her own work. and i have a 81 coupe deville i call it daddy's lac. mines metalic silver. still not finished with it yet


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

i just got a 84 cutty thats gonna be a highrider any suggestions for names?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 22 2008, 08:28 AM~12228498
> *i just got a 84 cutty thats gonna be a highrider any suggestions for names?
> *


DONKEY SHIT? :dunno:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 22 2008, 09:00 AM~12228598
> *DONKEY SHIT? :dunno:
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 22 2008, 08:28 AM~12228498
> *i just got a 84 cutty thats gonna be a highrider any suggestions for names?
> *



exactly whatcha mean highrider????? on big wheels???


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Nov 20 2008, 09:48 PM~12216646
> *What if you pick a name for your car and someone else has that name and you dont know it?
> *


WHO EVER HAD THE NAME FIRST. THATS IT


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 22 2008, 10:22 AM~12228952
> *WHO EVER HAD THE NAME FIRST. THATS IT
> *



x2


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

king cutty :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Nov 21 2008, 12:48 AM~12216646
> *What if you pick a name for your car and someone else has that name and you dont know it?
> *


you change it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 21 2008, 05:37 AM~12218706
> *Here's how I named my current car..."Tempting Fate"
> 
> Now i'll explain the name of the car. This is my second 98 lincoln that i've owned,here's some pics of my first one...
> ...


good name for your car, and good job on not giving up!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Well this is my build up of my 86 Cutlass Supreme. I named it "A Todo Costo" translated to english "At All Cost". Ive had this car for going on 5 years and its still not finished. :uh: I was single when I got the car but got married shortly after which you know your outlook changes slightly. I've moved 7 times since owning the car, Got married, had 3 kids, and not to mention all the problems that come with those. I am going to get this car done one way or another. So thats why i named it what I did.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

NAME IT O.M.G. :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 21 2008, 06:35 PM~12224276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

I bought my Lincoln and threw rims, pinstriping and hydros in it. I was planing on calling it "Old School", but everyone else gave it the name of "Desert Rose". The name fits well as the Linoln is repainted in it's rare factory Rose color.


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 22 2008, 12:03 PM~12229827
> *king cutty  :dunno:
> *


 i like that do anybody else have dat name?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 22 2008, 12:56 PM~12230139
> *i like that do anybody else have dat name?
> *



dont know but i like it. its just gonna be a street hopper. 

this is how it sits rigth now, waiting on some chrome for the front :0


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

i'm putin lambo doors and 22 inch wire wheels on my cutty but i need to name it and you got "king cutty" so what bout me?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 21 2008, 01:11 AM~12218083
> *BAD LUCC TO HAVE A LOWRIDER W/O A NAME.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 22 2008, 04:00 PM~12230993
> *i'm putin 22 inch wire wheels on my cutty but i need to name it and you got "king cutty" so what bout me?
> *



:nono: dont do it


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

:yes: yes!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 21 2008, 05:35 PM~12224276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF this was my caddy and i all most lost it i would call it "HALF DEATH"


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

I LIKED MY OLD NAME FOR MY CADILLAC EVILWOOD SINCE IT WAS A FLEETWOOD HAD BIG PLANS BUT NOW ITS GONE TO THE CRUSHER BECAUSE OF A DRUNK DRIvER IF ANY ONE WANTS THAT NAME USE IT I THINK ITS TIGHT


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

iam still clueless
just cant find anything that catches my eye


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 22 2008, 09:42 PM~12232350
> *iam still clueless
> just cant find anything that catches my eye
> *


Give it a girls name.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

color, location where it was found, how you felt while building it, stuff like that make a good name


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 21 2008, 06:35 PM~12224276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: maybe something that has to do with fall since those colors represent fall


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Nov 21 2008, 03:39 PM~12223879
> *It was a joke.... Puto :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: im not hating bro, i love that song. i was just sayin. 

laaaaaaaaaaa ah ah ahhhhh. la la laaaaaaaaaaa ah ahhhhhhhhh.

nawm sayin?

catchy shit.


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

would "Covered In Blood" be a good name for a burgendy/blood red Cutty with metal flake?


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Out of all the vehicles I have owned I think I have only named my truck, and thats only because after I lowered it, cleaned up some cosmetic stuff, and put 22s on it I stood back and said, "damn thats a sexy bitch". So after that sexy bitch just stuck. Not sure if I'm gonna name the LS when I'm done. Although I do know what I'm gonna put on the personalized tag.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit, i was ridin down the road listenin to White Zombie --rarely do i do that ( hard to headbang with 6-12"s in the ext cab). Then a song came on called *Dragula*...and since i drag mine daily..it stuck.

Also the V.P. of the club im in read a book called *Thor's Hammer*..& decided to call my truck that..so i got 2 names for it. Its all in what your aiming for on the streets man...


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

only thing iam aiming for on the streets is to bring smiles to peoples faces when they see a lowrider

i dont care what anyones says. if you see a big rim car then a lowrider pulls up next to that big rim car the lowrider will get all the attention!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 20 2008, 02:08 PM~12211564
> *i been going over a list of names that i want to call my car
> i plan on getting the name airbrushed on my 5th wheel kit thats why i havnt installed it yet
> 
> ...


music & movies


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

the name for my car hit me like a ton of bricks today when i was workin on it and i got to thinkin when i put the 22s on shes gonna b sittin high like a pro so i decided to name my cutty "HyPro" as in "high pro"


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

heres some history on the car
i bought it from the first owner
tore it down right away did a 75% frame wrap
added a 350 chevy
then my drive shaft broke on the e-way and i fucked the car up
while i was fixing it i came across the 90 header panel at the junk yard for $40
thats when i desided to 90`d it out
then while the car was torn down for the second time for paint my trunk caught on fire and i almost lost the whole car
but here it is now all done


IF this was my caddy and i all most lost it i would call it "HALF DEATH" 


I'm thinking more in the lines of "CHEATING DEATH" :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

MY FLEETWOOD IS NAMED FLEETHOOD JUST CUS I KEEP IT GANGSTA STILL LIVE IN THE HOOD AND I STAY ACTIVE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

my impala=rusty :0


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

A few to think about.

Eye Catcher

Fall Back

Chosen One

After Death

Death Zone


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 22 2008, 10:03 PM~12232520
> *Give it a girls name.
> *


NO, it will be high maintenance and give you problems. :biggrin: Just messing with ya name it what sound good to you, your car will speak to you.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

im going with 80's baby for my 84 cutlass.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Tears Of A Clown - If you look on my hood and trunk it has tears on them in pinstripes. Well the reason behind that is I would have never gotten this car if it wasn't for my grandfather, he passed away a while back and I dedicated the car to him, I consider myself the clown (since I was class clown in high school, lol) and since the car is dedicated to him I'm tearing up because he is gone.










(This is after I sold it, I had all chrome D's and NO window tint.)
I'm working on my daily which I named The Comeback because I used to have a 92 Town Car that I sold a while back, later I wish I didn't. So this is The Comeback of my Lincoln.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Nov 24 2008, 02:06 AM~12240439
> *A few to think about.
> 
> Eye Catcher
> ...


why?

sunset sounds good since its kind of the colors of a sunset


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 21 2008, 08:35 PM~12224276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya you've been through a lot with this car..here is a couple I came up with just by what your post was above..
-cheatin death (kandylac posted this already)
-till death do use part <-- (kinda long)
-till death
-killing me softly (because of the problems you have faced with it)
-midnight passion
-midnight love <-- (I think this is taken tho)
I'll post some more here shortly


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

how about.......

''loco Elegance''


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

anybody got anymore ideas???


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

How 'bout.............."_CERTIFIED WANKSTER_" :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

_OHIO EDITION_


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

LADO _NORTE_ :0 








































































hno: :biggrin:


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

_PINATA_ HUSTLE


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

My wife named my car for by accident. She always say's "if your not spending time and money with me and your duaghter, your spending your time and money on your car. It might as well be your mistress". funny So that's why I call my lowrider MI SANCHA cuz it's true. I had the name silver leafed and pinstriped on the rear deck lid.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

heres the name i have chosen!

''loco De Elegance''


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

My t-top Monte Carlo project is named "Money over Bitches". I decided to name my car that after my ex and I had broke up and she constantly called me bragging how she was going out on this date with this guy and how his car was this and that and how I drive an Oldsmobile. Well I bought my Monte Carlo got missing for the summer dropped some 13inch wires on her, a paint job, a nice Pioneer deck, and when she saw me downtown that summer her eyes dropped outta her head. Since that 03 summer I've broken the kar down but it will always keep that name as a matter of fact I plan to get a mural with some bitches with some phat titties dancing in a kage with money raining down on top of them with money over bitches below the mural on trunk.


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 28 2008, 02:55 PM~12282642
> *heres the name i have chosen!
> 
> ''loco De Elegance''
> *


We gave you way better names than that stupid shit. My 2 cents.


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

"Playin with Fire"


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

HERES THE NAME OF MY CAR CUZ THATS HOW I FEEL IVE BEEN LOWRIDING FOR A SHORT TIME BUT GOT TO KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE SO IN MY EYES MY CAR IS A "LOCAL CELEBRITY" PLUS I LIKED THE WAY IT SOUNDS


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

MINES IS GONNA BE CALLED "STILL WATERS RUN DEEP" IT WAS THE FIRST SONG THAT CAME ON THE FIRST TIME I CRUISED IT  :tears:  AND THE T-TOP LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

i have a 75 caprice vert , ima gonna call her "loyal to the game" thought of it becuase i live in NJ were lowrider are dead besides my car club the only lowrider club i think in new jersey and im as loyal to the lowrider lifestyle. my pops wip is called pure elegance he tough of itjust my looking at his car and toughts the car speaks for it .


----------



## cdub1969 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ur name's gotta mean something to you it'll come to ya one day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

FUCK IT DELETE THIS TOPIC 
SOMEONE ALWAYZ GOTTA HATE NO MATTER WHAT
IAM NAMING MY CAR
''FUCKING YOUR BITCH IN THE ASS'' IS THAT BETTER????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 1 2008, 08:00 PM~12306107
> *FUCK IT DELETE THIS TOPIC
> SOMEONE ALWAYZ GOTTA HATE NO MATTER WHAT
> IAM NAMING MY CAR
> ...


fuck you puto. that the name of my monte carlo :angry:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 1 2008, 09:02 PM~12306122
> *fuck you puto. that the name of my monte carlo  :angry:
> *


DAMN CAN YOU DO A TIME SHARE ON IT? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 1 2008, 08:05 PM~12306174
> *DAMN CAN YOU DO A TIME SHARE ON IT? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Nov 24 2008, 03:06 AM~12240439
> *A few to think about.
> 
> Eye Catcher
> ...


these all suck!
they mean nothing to me or my car


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 1 2008, 09:08 PM~12306208
> *these all suck!
> they mean nothing to me or my car
> *


they all sound like bruce willis movies


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 1 2008, 05:30 PM~12305223
> *MINES IS GONNA BE CALLED "STILL WATERS RUN DEEP" IT WAS THE FIRST SONG THAT CAME ON THE FIRST TIME I CRUISED IT    :tears:    AND THE T-TOP LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS
> *



:thumbsup: thats a good song, one of my favorites.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Dec 1 2008, 05:24 PM~12305162
> *HERES THE NAME OF MY CAR CUZ THATS HOW I FEEL IVE BEEN LOWRIDING FOR A SHORT TIME BUT GOT TO KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE SO IN MY EYES MY CAR IS A  "LOCAL CELEBRITY" PLUS I LIKED THE WAY IT SOUNDS
> 
> 
> ...


dilligaf :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHEASTSD63_@Dec 2 2008, 12:28 AM~12309822
> *:thumbsup: thats a good song, one of my favorites.
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEAH


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

How about "Survivor"??............


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

my homeboy bubba in the club has a 63 hopper that he originally got from the scrapyard... the car was a peice of shit when he got it now its all built proper hitting 60's and is expected to be in the 80's for this coming year... anyways the plate already says BUBBAS 63 so i told him he should name the car, 'Bubba's Resurection'... n then to top it off, do a mural on the trunk, n maybe even a tattoo, with a picture of the car on the bumper with the cord for the hopping switch going into the ground where theres a fresh grave with a tombstone that says 'RIP Bubba' on it.... 
i dno... seemed like a cool idea when i thought about it half way through a giant blunt... lol


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 21 2008, 01:11 AM~12218083
> *BAD LUCC TO HAVE A LOWRIDER W/O A NAME.
> *


BAD LUCC or BAD MOVE??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 2 2008, 09:40 PM~12319155
> *BAD LUCC or BAD MOVE??
> *


in your case.....the latter. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

btw....thats just enough letters to put on your lic plates


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Dec 1 2008, 05:08 PM~12304378
> *We gave you way better names than that stupid shit. My 2 cents.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 21 2008, 06:35 PM~12224276
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you forgot to mention the 2 busted motors before you finally got a good one

:roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i named my 64 _*ENIGMATIC*_. at first i wanted to name the car _illmatic_, but it just doesn't sound right for a car by itself. so i thought about putting the letters 64 behind illmatic, _illmatic 64_, but putting your cars year in the title has been played since the 1970's, and i aint trying to roll out like no sucka. so then i started thinking about the word enigma, and while my car isnt exactly an enigma, ive always considered myself to be pretty weird, strange and bizarre individual. so i went with that, merge that with a lil illmatic, and you get enigmatic :cheesy: 

my car is gonna be ill, im bizarre, put us together and you get enigmatic :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 3 2008, 01:15 AM~12320923
> *i named my 64 ENIGMATIC. at first i wanted to name the car illmatic, but it just doesn't sound right for a car by itself. so i thought about putting the letters 64 behind illmatic, illmatic 64, but putting your cars year in the title has been played since the 1970's, and i aint trying to roll out like no sucka. so then i started thinking about the word enigma, and while my car isnt exactly an enigma, ive always considered myself to be pretty weird, strange and bizarre individual. so i went with that, merge that with a lil illmatic, and you get enigmatic :cheesy:
> 
> my car is gonna be ill, im bizarre, put us together and you get enigmatic  :biggrin:
> ...



:ugh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

bite me charles


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Dec 3 2008, 12:18 AM~12320946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2008, 02:04 AM~12320828
> *you forgot to mention the 2 busted motors  before you finally got a good one
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


yea i did and that sucked ass!


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

name that bitch 
lucky 







]
:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I named my 67 Riviera _*BROTHERS IN ARMS*_








....NAMED AFTER THE SONG


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 3 2008, 05:13 AM~12321616
> *yea i did and that sucked ass!
> *


Battle-Lac

I thought about using this name for my fleetwood, but sounds like you've had a hellava time with this Caddy. Use it if you like the idea homie


----------



## Endust (Nov 12, 2008)

My fathers '49 ford was named "Lazy 8" as it had the stock flat head with lake pipes. He had the name written on the fender skirts. 

My last Jeep was named the "Bastard"...why that you ask. Well...I bought it without asking my wife and hid it at a friends for a month until we had the extra funds for it. I used my bonus for the purchase as I didn't tell my wife about the bonus. So it became a "bastard" child so to speak. Yeah, I'm a bad husband!


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

I did that with my Audi :roflmao: :roflmao: But i straight up park in front of the house!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 4 2008, 10:46 AM~12334097
> *I named my 67 Riviera BROTHERS IN ARMS
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A GOOD NAME !!







I NAMED MY ORANGE N WHITE CUTTY,,, "SABOR A MI"
MY HOMIES BROWN REGAL I NAMED "PAPAS N BEER"
MY GIRL WANTS TO NAME HER CAR "ASS UP FACE DOWN"
MINE IS GONNA BE EITHER "TWO OF AMERICAS MOST WANTED" CUZ MY BRO PITCHED IN TO HELP WITH THE REGAL,,,OR 'linda mujer" is another one i liked,,,
all you gotta do is listen to some oldies and the name will pop out to you,,,it will give you the definition you want and and a good meaning,,mine always is about my past present and future,,,
GOOD LUCK ON THE NAME,,,DONT RUSH IT HOMIE,,,JUST LISTEN,,,,


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## hard times (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 20 2008, 06:14 PM~12214173
> *A good car names itself.
> 
> Post a pic.  uffin:
> *


I named mine after some olde engish and a late night of EVERYTHING that could go wrong with the truck had. HARD TIMES


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm glad I found this topic. I was trying to find out if there is a car called "UNFINISHED BUSINESS" thats what I want to name my monte but don't want to have to change it if there is. :dunno: :dunno: No matter how clean it is or how much I have done to it, it still ain't finished.


----------



## cutlassowner (Sep 25, 2008)

Thinking of a remake of my dads old car "chillin villain", but i got a cutlass & the original was a 77 regal.


----------

